# Unistrut For Brew Frame?



## snoozer (28/7/10)

Hi fellas,
Been a long time since i've done any brewing, but now its time to pull the finger out and finish my 3V single-tier system!
Originally the plan was to build it from 1 1/2" ss box tube but the fact I can't weld put the brakes on that  , as I can only afford the steel or the welding service atm but not both!  
So I've decided to go with that "unistrut" (is that what its called?) angle galvanized steel. This means I'll be able to put it together with a socket set, bolts, tape measure and a metal cut-off saw (or possibly I could avoid hiring the cut-off saw and just use my 100mm angle grinder?)
If u don't know what I'm talking about, its the stuff that looks like the "mechano" building sets u may have played with as a kid. I believe they also use it for shelving in warehouses (I've got a pic here but can't figure out how to upload it).
Anyway, so my question is simple, does anyone know where I might find a retailer of this stuff in Brisbane at a reasonable price?
thanks guys!


----------



## clintmo (28/7/10)

I too am looking at doing something similar, If you mean angle as in the picture below i know bunnings sell a black version of this.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/7/10)

I think it might be called "Dexicon" ,, but thats just a blurry memory .... can't help with a retailer but I think I've seen light gauge stuff at bunnings...

cheers


unistrut had me thinking of gas struts and pop up bits ,,, haha


----------



## matho (28/7/10)

snoozer said:


> Hi fellas,
> Been a long time since i've done any brewing, but now its time to pull the finger out and finish my 3V single-tier system!
> Originally the plan was to build it from 1 1/2" ss box tube but the fact I can't weld put the brakes on that  , as I can only afford the steel or the welding service atm but not both!
> So I've decided to go with that "unistrut" (is that what its called?) angle galvanized steel. This means I'll be able to put it together with a socket set, bolts, tape measure and a metal cut-off saw (or possibly I could avoid hiring the cut-off saw and just use my 100mm angle grinder?)
> ...



you are right there is a product called unistrut my work uses a tonne of it for putting up cable tray, just looked at the price for a 6m length 41mm * 41mm from blackwoods it is $88 here
i made a small work bench out of it from scrap i ended up welding some joints though. It is suprisingly easy to weld with 2.5mm rods.

cheer's matho 

edit: oops just read the op again the stuff your talking about isnt unistrut, but unistrut would be alot less fiddly to put together but alot more expensive.


----------



## stew.w (28/7/10)

i used uni strut for my rig, great stuff.
get it from any plumbing retailer.


----------



## dmac80 (28/7/10)

Electrical Wholesalers should stock Unistrut also.


----------



## Maple (28/7/10)

If you are looking for the slotted angle, the big green warehouse has it in black (as mentioned above) and in galvanized as well. There's a thread on here about a few of us who have done this. Mine is single tier 3V as well. There are some pics on here somewhere as well. remember castor wheels are you friend (if at least 2 are lockable). 

I looked at unistrut, and it was going to cost heaps more than the angle, so went the cheaper option, and hasn't let me down.

edit: found Link to the thread


----------



## mxd (28/7/10)

snoozer said:


> (or possibly I could avoid hiring the cut-off saw and just use my 100mm angle grinder?)



now ya thinking.


----------



## T.D. (28/7/10)

Are there issues with using galvanised steel with burners. I thought it gave off some nasty toxins when heated up?

I was always told not to weld galvanised stuff for this reason...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/10)

http://www.unistrut.com.au/


Unistrut is solid as and heavy duty and would cost $$ to make...but you wont ever break it... I have installed Km's of the stuff in my time  

The Dexion style stuff is plenty good enough


----------



## roller997 (28/7/10)

Dexion especially the keylock stuff would be significantly stronger than the unistrut shown in the pictures since it is used for warehouse shelving often rated to many thousands of KG's per shelf. The material is much thicker and also larger and heavier. I am sure they have thinner stuff as well but I have a Dexion made workbench and that is extremely solid. Overkill for a brew stand and I would suspect quite a bit more expensive than unistrut.

Cheers

Roller


----------



## T.D. (28/7/10)

Dexion new is not cheap at all. You have to luck out and find some second hand for it to be worthwhile...


----------



## snoozer (28/7/10)

Thanks heaps fellas, good to know I'm on the right track.
TD, yeah I did have worries about heating gal for the same reasons. Does anyone know for sure about the toxic vapours?
I checked the unistrut website and see they do offer channel in SS, although its angle I want. But I could always go that way I s'pose (bet its not cheap tho).
Thanks again


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (28/7/10)

T.D. said:


> Are there issues with using galvanised steel with burners. I thought it gave off some nasty toxins when heated up?
> 
> YEs Gal gives off a few fumes the first few burns but settles down and is fine , plenty of rigs built with it...
> 
> ...




Cheers


----------



## Pollux (28/7/10)

I built two rigs from the metal mate stuff at the big green shed. 

I used the powdercoated stuff to build the "mash rig" and then built a second rig to mount the burner in from the gal stuff.

I'll try to remember to take some photos soon and post em up.


----------



## NDH (28/7/10)

I've used uni strut (or ezystrut which is another brand) to make about 3 benches at work. It would be a good option if you don't want to weld as you can just bolt it together with angle brackets and spring nuts. Its probably a little expensive per length but comes in about 6 meter lengths so a couple would be ample to build a rig and it could handle plenty of weight. Cutting is a piece of cake with an angle grinder and if you use a bit of zinc/galv spray around holes or cut ends it will never rust. I never really considered it for a rig but now that you've mentioned it I'm definately going to look into it myself.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/10)

snoozer said:


> Thanks heaps fellas, good to know I'm on the right track.
> TD, yeah I did have worries about heating gal for the same reasons. Does anyone know for sure about the toxic vapours?
> I checked the unistrut website and see they do offer channel in SS, although its angle I want. But I could always go that way I s'pose (bet its not cheap tho).
> Thanks again




Why do you want to build it out of SS....... 

You only need to worry about the vapours from gal once... and thats the first time you fire it up...

I am tending to think that your are going a bit OT with your basic concerns for a brew rig

I would look at a few rigs before you decide on what to use.... you will get a hug suprise at what we use to build brew rigs


----------



## redbeard (28/7/10)

I used 2nd hand dexion from a storage/shelving place. Was about $80 from memory including screws / nuts and that was more than needed. It supports a HLT and mash tun & has storage above them. Roughly work out your design using standard sizes (ring & ask), so you know what lengths to ask for and hit them up for some offcuts (which they usually throw out) which you can use for bracing / feet. They can cut it to size but obviously if they just picking it off a shelf, its easier / cheaper. Also dexion comes in at least two sizes, one with equal sides and other with one side wider, which i find better (for shelves).

cheers

edit - betterer


----------



## Batz (29/7/10)

Secondhand dexion and stuff here

http://www.absoe.com.au/shelvingstorage/sl...components.html


Already made for you $70.00


http://www.absoe.com.au/shelvingstorage/wo...ottedangle.html


Batz


----------



## Jase (29/7/10)

Dexion shelving is the go!!!!













Cheers,
Jase


----------



## snoozer (29/7/10)

Yeah I have been known to go OT before haha
Jase, is that frame made from "Dexion" brand stuff or the stuff from Bunnings?
Does it matter wether the castors are the "plate" type or would the "bolt" type be better? It looks like you've got the plate type on your frame there Jase


----------



## snoozer (29/7/10)

Some more questions, did u paint it white yourself or did u buy it like that? and do u have any problems with the paint peeling off from the heat from your gas ring?
I am wondering, if I go with the "metal mate" stuff from Bunnings, will that black powdercoated type be flame resistant or should I just get the galv stuff and paint it with exhaust header paint (I assume that won't peel?). If I'm going to the trouble to build the thing I may as well make it look good right? and raw galv don't look the best to me.
Pollux chuck your pics up if u don't mind?, I'd love to see 'em to get more ideas!
cheers


----------



## oldmacdonald (29/7/10)

If you've got the choice, Unistrut is the pick - will be stronger and has all sorts of brackets available to connect it in more configurations than you can imagine.


----------



## Pumpy (29/7/10)

how about Elgate fittings Ok galvanised water pipe is round but Hell I reckon it would look chunky a real Mans Brewstand 

http://www.eltrak.com.au/elgate/connectors.html


----------



## Jase (30/7/10)

snoozer said:


> Some more questions, did u paint it white yourself or did u buy it like that? and do u have any problems with the paint peeling off from the heat from your gas ring?
> I am wondering, if I go with the "metal mate" stuff from Bunnings, will that black powdercoated type be flame resistant or should I just get the galv stuff and paint it with exhaust header paint (I assume that won't peel?). If I'm going to the trouble to build the thing I may as well make it look good right? and raw galv don't look the best to me.
> Pollux chuck your pics up if u don't mind?, I'd love to see 'em to get more ideas!
> cheers



G'day snoozer,

Dexion comes powdercoated white. The paint does peel, but it's of no concern!




snoozer said:


> Yeah I have been known to go OT before haha
> Jase, is that frame made from "Dexion" brand stuff or the stuff from Bunnings?
> Does it matter wether the castors are the "plate" type or would the "bolt" type be better? It looks like you've got the plate type on your frame there Jase
> cheers



Snoozer,

The shelving is Dexion. the beauty of dexion is that the lengths are marked with cut guides spaced out evenly, so you are guaranteed to line the pieces up, and shouldn't have any trouble building. I cut all of mine up with a hacksaw. A couple of hours work all up! 

The castor are plate type, you'll be sweet with whatever you choose as long as they line up with the holes on the shelving!

Cheers,
Jase


----------

